# i caught a 39.5 LB muskie



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

To bad it was on Trophy Bass 3-D computer Game!!!!!!!!!!!

Fishcrazzzzzzzzzy


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

awww WEAK !!!!     
I was all geared-up to hear about a hawg


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Now I know why we havent heard from you lately. You've been playing computer games.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang it, I was hopeing to see a picture of a big fish.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I have been playing mark davis probass challenge alot lately if i could only catch one of those 15plus LB'ers in real life, my wife actually kicks my but in the game.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

One big follow but no takers
Fishcrazy


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You ain't right !!!  
Oh well, maybe I'll catch one someday too. Where was the follow...not the spot, which lake ?? CC ?? Was it a big one ?? Did your heart race & all that good stuff only to leave you dejected when it swam off ??


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a little payback.......


----------

